# Extend a prgramme end time while recording Web Project -



## themonk (Aug 27, 2004)

Hello,

Is there a way to extend a prgramme end time while recording or to stop recording in TiVo Web Project - TCL - v1.9.4?? I've been in a situation where I've needed to extend a recording while I've been away and can't see a way of doing it except scheduling the next programme.
Thanks


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Record the next program as you say, or do a manual recording for the number of minutes you need.

Endpad should take care of soft padding for you.


----------

